# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  پرینت از فاکتور متغیر

## habib1367

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من یه فاکتور متغیر دارم ولی نمی دونم چجوری با کریستال ازش پرینت بگیرم 
منظورم از فاکتور متغیر اینه که من میخام یه فاکتور برای یه مغازه بنویسم این مغازه ممکنه بعضی وقتا 5 قلم جنس فاکتور کنه بعضی وقتا 10 قلم جنس پس فاکتور ما نمی تونه ثابت باشه و بستگی به تعداد جنسایی که فروشنده فاکتور میکنه فاکتور ما هم بزرگ و کوچیک میشه در ضمن میخام به صورت جدولی هم پرینت کنم یعنی  نام جنس  قیمت کالا     جمع کل 
متشکر میشم اگه کمکم کنید

----------


## reza1944

میتونی یک فرم بسازیی مثل شکل فاکتور و بعد از عکس فرمت رو برای چاپ بفرستی یا از کامپوننت stimol استفاده کنی من خودم برای برنامه ام از روش اول استفاده میکنم

----------


## habib1367

با تشکر ولی آخه فاکتور من ثابت نیست که فرمشو بسازم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
در ضمن من میخام از کریستال خود vb.netاستفاده کنم
اگه ممکنه یه کم راهنمایی بیشتر 
لطفا

----------


## reza1944

به فرض آقای x از فروشگاه شما 5 قلم جنس میخرد این آقا x در یک جدول و محصولات اون در جدول دیگر قرار میگیرد این دو جدول با ارتباط یک به چند به هم وصل است .
در نتیجه فرم ساختن اون و یا گزارش گیری راحت ترین کار ممکنه!

از بانک اطلاعاتی استفاده میکنی ؟
Access or SQL

----------


## habib1367

از بانک اطلاعاتی استفاده میکنی ؟
Access or SQL[/quote]
من از access استفاده میکنم 
ولی عزیزم من چند ماهی بیشتر نیست که با وی بی کار می کنم و تقریبا هیچی بلد نیستم یه توضیح جامع میخام اگه ممکنه با چندتا مثال 
لطفا
ممنون میشم :افسرده:

----------


## davoodrm666_666

فیلد های مورد نظرتو مثل کد کالا - نام کالا - قیمت و... رو به قسمت Details در کریستال اضافه کن مشکلت فکر کنم حل بشه چون اگر 5 تا رکورد برای یه فاکتور داشته باش خوب 5 سطر برات می یاره اگر هم 10 تا رکورد داشته باشی 10 سطر برات می یاره بستگی به شرطی داره که به کریستال ارسال می کنی

----------


## arsalansalar

> فیلد های مورد نظرتو مثل کد کالا - نام کالا - قیمت و... رو به قسمت Details در کریستال اضافه کن مشکلت فکر کنم حل بشه چون اگر 5 تا رکورد برای یه فاکتور داشته باش خوب 5 سطر برات می یاره اگر هم 10 تا رکورد داشته باشی 10 سطر برات می یاره بستگی به شرطی داره که به کریستال ارسال می کنی


 توضیحاتی که از دوستمون نقل قول کردم و کاملا انجام بده.
مثال chobin رو هم از لینک زیر ببین(بخش چاپ دیتاگرید و گزارش)
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...t=69916&page=8

----------

